# rear strut bar



## tx350ztt (Jun 6, 2006)

does anybody know they make a replacement rear strut bar or will i have to fab it thanks for the help:fluffy:


----------



## skyydiver (Aug 2, 2006)

good question...bttt


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

replacement? Not that I'm aware of....not that an aftermarket one will be any better anyways.


----------



## tx350ztt (Jun 6, 2006)

uh how do you figure have you seen what there using. Also the fact that a actual bar would look cleaner.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is no actual rear strut bar, it's actually built into the frame. You can't get much better than that 

believe me, there are plenty of other suspension pieces that will do a LOT more for the Z before even considering either front or rear strut bar upgrades (rear is impossible anyways)


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd have to agree here, how can you get better that a solid frame. Why don't you just get the GT Spec chassis brace?


----------

